# Monster buck



## shaunbagone (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry about the pic. quality. its all I have. 19 pt. shot about 1 mile from my house. Will be the Muzzleloader record for Michigan. Should score around 205-208. Two drop tines broken off. Deer was shot earlier this year, thats why body is so small. Thankfully some one took him out before he died.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice always wanted to hunt up there at the sanctuary
or uncle Teds good huntin up there eh!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice buck


----------



## BucketGuy (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome Buck. I Would Love To See One Go By My Stand.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 20, 2008)

BucketGuy said:


> Awesome Buck. I Would Love To See One Go By My Stand.



We all would


----------

